# AST type tire recommendation need???



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

I really need some help on what AST type tires to stock.
I have a new light gray Maxtrax.

For the G3R stocker BSRT says .438 - .442

For the Storm SS it came with .444

I do know that .434 OD super tires after mounting works good on the Super G and the Tyco 440X2.

I also know that the 902 G3R comes with .442 OD tires.

Please help!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Ask your customers what size tire they use. Then order those sizes.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

The problem is none of my customers use them. I just didn't want to order tires that we wouldn't be able to sale.

So in other words, this is all new to them.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Oh, ok. Probably the best thing to do is to see you or they can go to any organized racing events. There you/they can learn from experienced SS, mod and RO racers what tire set-up they use.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

.434 through .444 should cover most of the sizes.
Some people like a locked down car and others
like to run a little loose.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I agree with tjettim. Some of the G3-R guys might even go to a .430 depending on the track's rail height. Racing on Tomy track, we're at .426-.428 with the G3-R and still not on the rails. "Factory" tire sizes tend to be on the high side.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

One other note, since this is more or less at an experimental stage for your guys, you may want to consider other silicone/sponge makers. AST's are good but very pricey. Rabbit Racing is a great place to start, they are almost half the price and these guys race all over the East Coast. Two very nice and funny guys, they might even send you a pair or two just to try out.

The high end cars are a lot of fun, but finding out that $10-$12 dollar pair of tires doesn't cut it can be a big turn-off for a lot of guys. Experimenting with slip-ons will get you close, but they don't expand like silicone sponge so you can't use it as a definitive rule of thumb.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I hate to say it, but it all depends on the track, and even the day and the weather. We race with Gary Beedle up here in the Northwest and it just depends.

Case in point, at the G3 Championships last July, I ran a .444 AST with my G3R superstock. On the same exact track, we had a series race in April, and I needed to run .440's to get the same results.

I carry a set of each tire size in my box from .436, up to .446 depending on the track. Keep in mind we all run on Brystal or Buck Tracks. 

So if you are running anything else, like a MaxTrax or Tomy, or whatever, I would simply recommend you carry a few different sizes, because it will change.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

31, Good Tip!


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Talked to Dean I believe it was at Scaleauto and since Maxtrax rails run from .014 to .015" He recommended .438 to .444" I might go ahead and get just a couple of the .436 and .446's too.

Thanks!!!
SCJ


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Mixing brands can be a nightmare for beginners.The same
car that uses .436s may take .426 to .446 in ather brand.
Very few tires have the durability of the ASTs.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Anybody hear of POP's tyres? How do they stack up?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Anybody hear of POP's tyres? How do they stack up?


Sure. They are less expensive than the other brands but don't grip or wear quite as well as the more expensive brands. This whole category of tire products provide a good outlet for excess cash that's needing to escape from your wallet.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Another thing you'll find with silly foams,is very few of them are actually the size that's marked on the package.
Quite often you'll get 2 differant sized tires in the same package,BSRT is probably the best at having the proper tire sizes in the packages,but even they aren't great at this end of the hobby.
Also,everybody measures tires differantly,2 differant guys measuring the same tire will quite often have 2 differant measurements,remember sizing silly foams is an art form,and everybody does it differant.
9 times out of 10,you'll have to measure the tires yourself,then match them up in their respective packages.
If you've been having good luck with slip-ons,stay with them,you don't want the head-aches of silly foams and their horrendus costs.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Speed costs,how fast can you afford to be?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjettim said:


> Speed costs,how fast can you afford to be?


Only if you let it.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

If Pop's are cheaper than the rest and Rabbit Racing tires are $6.00 a pair, what do the rest sell for....... Wizz,BSRT,Quicker,Z2,Lawbreakers and what else is out there?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wizzard tires are around $8.00-$9.00 a pair, Sheppard Tires around $12.00 a pair, BSRT ASTs are around $12.95 a pair, Slottech $9.50-$15.00 a pair. Prices may vary and sometimes deals can be had. These tires are very labor intensive to manufacture and hence the expensive and sometimes difficult to obtain in certain sizes and in certain geographic regions. The prices keep going up and trending towards the high water mark. But if you demand ultimate performance and need to alleviate the uncomfortable "fat-wallet syndrome," any of these will serve your needs very well.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Thanks AfxToo. I guess we will be looking real hard @ slipon's if Prices hit the high water mark. With all that Money saved I CAN WATERPROOF the Basement...


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Looks like 2 of the big 3 are already looking @ a new tyre. Time will tell.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

By that I meant that once one vendor raises prices, i.e., becomes the high water mark, the other vendors tend to follow the same upward trend.


----------

